# AC "Fog Machine" ???



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Driving along with my AC blasting on 3. Its nice and cold after a 30 minute drive. About the coldest its ever been. This fog starts coming out of the AC all of a sudden, so I turn it off and don't use the AC for a day or so because I'm freaked. This happened twice last summer, and just today. So what is this? A friend has a Corolla that says he had the fog machine right before his car just broke down, so I get paranoid.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

My A/C on my B13 SE-R used to do that.

Any time I leaned into the gas (such as slapped it down a gear or 2 to pass), I'd let of and it'd blow fog for a few seconds.

No idea what caused it, but my A/C was slowly leaking (and now out of R12).....maybe they are related?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im thinking that you need to have you a/c system evaporated, and the recharged with refrigerant. Your system has to much condesation. Resulting in a fog or mist. Have them use some leak detecting dye. So they can check with a special light for leaks. Just incase.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

Nostradomus: How much does something like that cost?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No, 
You want a fog machine that blows white smoke from below the car when its a at a light. No not out of your exhaust so it looks like you're burning water (blue smoke is fuel, black smoke is oil, white smoke is water). That way you have this mist thing going on with the car. Its better if you have whitte neons under the car so that it looks like the car is hovering.

Seth


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

lol, that was good seth


----------



## LaRon (Aug 22, 2002)

UofLsentra said:


> *Driving along with my AC blasting on 3. Its nice and cold after a 30 minute drive. About the coldest its ever been. This fog starts coming out of the AC all of a sudden, so I turn it off and don't use the AC for a day or so because I'm freaked. This happened twice last summer, and just today. So what is this? A friend has a Corolla that says he had the fog machine right before his car just broke down, so I get paranoid. *


Question..... is your floor wet in the passenger side of your car? Feel all along under the dash on the passenger side for water, and if you find water sitting there, then your problem is your heater core. I hope for your sake that it isn't the heater core because that's a nice little chunk of change to get fixed. Although I hate to break it to you but that sort of fog is one of the three signs of a bad heater core. The other signs are leaking water from under the passenger side of the car and also leaking water inside the car.

However, you can take the place to a shop and get them to do a vacuum test (it shouldn't cost much... I've had um done before) and that will let you know definately if it's the core. 

The last car I had that I had to replace the core in was my 95 cavalier that I had before my 200sx. I think the total bill was like $300 and that was with a little discount because my dad knew the mechanic =\. Good luck man.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

It does it every now and then still, but I haven't checked it. I'll feel for wetness in the passenger side the next time it does it. However all summer long I had passengers in the ride and nothing happened. Who knows? Next time I take it to be serviced in a month I'll ask them about it at the dealer. Thanks for the help


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

LOL!

I died when I saw this post... I thought I was the only one!

My old b13 1994 XE was a riot. It picked up the "sleeping gas" feature after the fan switch stopped working on the lowest setting. You could turn on my AC or heat, but on the lowest setting of the fan switch, the fan didn't run. I'm driving along the highway, I flick on the AC with the broken fan setting, and FOG starts lurching out my vents! I had a different reaction than you; I thought it was awesome. I started telling people about the top secret mod I did on my Sentra... in case "someone gets out of hand."

So one day I've got this druggie dude in my car. Nice guy, but totally paranoid, and we didn't know each other that well. He told me he couldn't sleep latelyand I said with a suspicious grin, "This will put you right out..." and I turned on the fog.

The guy nearly shit his pants. He opened the door at 40 mph and pulled his shirt up over his face. He started yelling at me: "Turn that shit off!" He had one leg out of the door and was threatening to jump out when I finally calmed him down and explained what it was.

I wish I could make my 97 do that...


Consequently, He doesn't seem to like me anymore....


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

My heater core sprung a leak one day; the fog rolled like you wouldn't believe. 
It was just fine up to a certain temperature though-- which could explain why it does it when you run the A/C.


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

sethwas said:


> *No,
> You want a fog machine that blows white smoke from below the car when its a at a light. No not out of your exhaust so it looks like you're burning water (blue smoke is fuel, black smoke is oil, white smoke is water). That way you have this mist thing going on with the car. Its better if you have whitte neons under the car so that it looks like the car is hovering.
> 
> Seth *


acutally, you're way off. black smoke is excess fuel, blue smoke is oil, and white is water.... but you do get a consolation prize! pocket lint...


----------



## SpiKeJnZ (Mar 25, 2003)

UofLsentra said:


> *Driving along with my AC blasting on 3. Its nice and cold after a 30 minute drive. About the coldest its ever been. This fog starts coming out of the AC all of a sudden, so I turn it off and don't use the AC for a day or so because I'm freaked. This happened twice last summer, and just today. So what is this? A friend has a Corolla that says he had the fog machine right before his car just broke down, so I get paranoid. *


most likely, it's nothing bad. in high-humidity situations, the moisture condenses on....the condenser, and is blown out the vent as a mist...or "fog." unless it's your heater core like someone else mentioned, i wouldn't worry about it. but if it IS your heater core, you would smell the anti-freeze as the mist came out.


----------



## Colochine (Jun 15, 2003)

One of my friends subarus wrx does it all the time it just from the humidity and heat outside meets the cold air inside and maked fog. or the other way around. whenever hot and cold air meat they make fog.


----------



## Jimmy111 (Sep 17, 2003)

My dads Expedition does that, and under the dash on the passenger side I have been feeling water drop on my leg.....I guess its the heater core??


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

If it's not boiling hot or not coolant, it's just condensation from the a/c system rather than a heater core that's dripping on your leg.


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: AC "Fog Machine" ???*



SpiKeJnZ said:


> *most likely, it's nothing bad. in high-humidity situations, the moisture condenses on....the condenser, and is blown out the vent as a mist...or "fog." unless it's your heater core like someone else mentioned, i wouldn't worry about it. but if it IS your heater core, you would smell the anti-freeze as the mist came out. *




i agree. this happened to me a few times this summer on some EXTREAMLY humid days. i almost had a heart attack because i thought my car was fucked.... but the gas was oderless and went away in about 40-60 seconds.


----------

